# Taking Holiday to Australia (landing from Sydney) on August 6 to 20, thoughts?



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi! Me and my wife will be travelling to Australia from Singapore on August 6 this year for initial landing requirement (for our Visa 189). We will be first be landing in Sydney on August 6 and also will be flying back to Singapore from Sydney on August 20. Here are some of our questions:
1. We plan to go to Melbourne also in these 15 days of stay. How may days do you suggest we can spend in Sydney and how many days we can spend in Melbourne to maximize our stay?
2. What are the "must" go places in Sydney and Melbourne (if if there are other places you can recommend that can fit into 15 days stay in Australia)?


----------



## tigerstu (Apr 9, 2013)

Plenty to do in both Melbourne and Sydney... all depends on you are both interested in and how much money you want to spend. Are you researching where you might want to live or just playing tourist?

Sydney - take a ferry trip from Circular Quay to Rose Bay or Watson's Bay. Some beautiful walks around this area of the harbour as well. A day trip to the Blue Mountains. Beach day (although probably not swimming weather in August), I would suggest going up to Palm Beach or somewhere around there... much nicer than Bondi. But Bondi to Bronte walk is nice. Bridge climb if you can afford it (evening twilight one is amazing).

Melbourne - AFL match at the MCG. Wine tour, Phillip Island, Great Ocean Road (not in Melbourne, but close to). Some good museums, cool areas like Fitzroy and great food, bars and cafes everywhere.

How you split up your time is hard to say... I guess research some things to do in both places and see which interests you more.


----------



## Mac7 (Jun 6, 2013)

Your holiday experience must have pictures of the beautiful Opera House and Botanic Gardens, those places are worth remembering when you are here in Australia.


----------



## lakshvenetia (Dec 27, 2012)

Australia is the place to visit. With 15 days,there are plenty of things to do and see in Melbourne and Sydney. TourChief offers a lot of sightseeing tours,activities and attractions in and around Australia.........


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks! I will definitely checkout TourChief website



lakshvenetia said:


> Australia is the place to visit. With 15 days,there are plenty of things to do and see in Melbourne and Sydney. TourChief offers a lot of sightseeing tours,activities and attractions in and around Australia.........


----------

